# My little slice of heaven



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

Sony KDSR50XBR1 SXRD RPTV
Yamaha RX-V750
Sony DVP NS70H
Motorola DCT6412 III
BIC Acoustech HT 75 Front Towers
BIC Acoustech HT 65 Center Channel
BIC Acoustech HT 63 Rears
Yamaha Side Surrounds
Aiwa Presence Speakers
BIC Acoustech H100 Sub
Nintendo Gamecube
Nintendo DS
MS Xbox
Samsung 1080i TXP-3064W HDTV
One For All Kameleon LCD touch activated RC
Sony Vaio VGC-RA830G Media Center PC
Samsung Mini DV Camcorder
Emachines, Gateway and Dell Desktops
All Dayton Cables and nothing less than 14 Gauge speaker wire.


----------

